# اجمل عروسين فى العالم وتحدى



## sony_33 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*ربنا يخليكم لبعض وميحرمكمش من بعض ابدا
 ياحبايبى*


 *ودة الحلاق بتاع العريس*




*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 أكتوبر 2008)

ياخرابىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى على جمالهم
لا عندك حق تتحدى ان مافيش حد فى جمالهم​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*ااااااايه ده يا سونى !!!!!

مش تقول ممنوع لأصحاب مرضى القلب والسكر 

ههههههههه*​


----------



## kokielpop (15 أكتوبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (15 أكتوبر 2008)

انا بعتقد ان دول اجمل عروسين لان شكلهم وحش بس هما مهمهمش شكلهم وداسو على الظروف واتجوزو احسن من الناس الى مش لاقيه
شكراا ليكى على الصور


----------



## sony_33 (15 أكتوبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> انا بعتقد ان دول اجمل عروسين لان شكلهم وحش بس هما مهمهمش شكلهم وداسو على الظروف واتجوزو احسن من الناس الى مش لاقيه
> شكراا ليكى على الصور


*اية يا عم فرفش شوية وخليك فرش دول حيخلفو فردة جزمة على راى اخونا اللمبى
ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## sony_33 (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*بالزمة مش اجمل عروسين
هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*كدة ادينى اتخضيت 

اتفضل بقى اعملى طاسة الخضة ​*


----------



## sony_33 (19 أكتوبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *كدة ادينى اتخضيت
> 
> اتفضل بقى اعملى طاسة الخضة ​*


*على عينى والله خضتك بس معندناش طاسة فاضية
هههههههههههههههه
 ينفع عروسة ورق ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## sony_33 (21 أكتوبر 2008)

' *يارب بعد كام يوم يتغير شكلهم وافتح الموضوع القاهم اتغيرو
ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
جمال جدا 
مرسىىىىى يا سونى ​


----------



## mero_engel (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*هما حلوين فعلا *
*واكيد يهموك *
*والا مكنتش نزلت خبر فرحهم علي النت*
*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## sony_33 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *هما حلوين فعلا *
> *واكيد يهموك *
> *والا مكنتش نزلت خبر فرحهم علي النت*
> *هههههههههههههه*​


*ماشى يا ستى
 مقبولة منك وربنا يكرمك بواحد زى دة




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 علشان متعيبيش*​


----------



## mero_engel (23 أكتوبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> *ماشى يا ستى*
> 
> *مقبولة منك وربنا يكرمك بواحد زى دة*
> *
> ...


*وماله *
*قمر برضه:hlp:*
*بس تفتكر دا الاقيه في انهي بلاعه :t9:*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## sony_33 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *وماله *
> *قمر برضه:hlp:*
> *بس تفتكر دا الاقيه في انهي بلاعه :t9:*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​



*انتى بس كلى اكلة حلوة كدة ونامى وملكيش دعوة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## zama (24 أكتوبر 2008)

حلوة


----------



## aymanfree (25 أكتوبر 2008)

وانا كماااااااااااااااااااان اتحدى ان دول اجمل عروسييييييييييييييين فى العاااااااااااااااااااالم
شكرا ياااااااا سونى على العرسااااان التحفة دى هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*اه يا اخويا باين عليهم واخدين بعض عن حب*


----------



## sony_33 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *اه يا اخويا باين عليهم واخدين بعض عن حب*


 *طبعا عن حب مش فى مثل بيقول
( الطيور على اشكالها تقع)
 اوعى تقعى الوقعة السودة دى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------

